# 67' 400 Cam Advice



## Nelson Musgrave (Aug 8, 2017)

I have a 65' Tempest with a 67' YT 400 with 670 heads and TH400. I purchased the car a year ago and have been driving it every day since. As far as i know it is stock and now i am having valve train issues so i feel like it is time to rebuild the top end of the motor. So i will be replacing cam, timing gear, lifters,springs, rockers and push rods. I want to drive it on the street 75% of the time and take it to the strip the other 25%. So I am looking for suggestions on cam kits. I was thinking this one https://www.summitracing.com/parts/cca-k51-240-4. Please let me know if this one would be good or should i go smaller on the cam.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

*cam*



Nelson Musgrave said:


> I have a 65' Tempest with a 67' YT 400 with 670 heads and TH400. I purchased the car a year ago and have been driving it every day since. As far as i know it is stock and now i am having valve train issues so i feel like it is time to rebuild the top end of the motor. So i will be replacing cam, timing gear, lifters,springs, rockers and push rods. I want to drive it on the street 75% of the time and take it to the strip the other 25%. So I am looking for suggestions on cam kits. I was thinking this one https://www.summitracing.com/parts/cca-k51-240-4. Please let me know if this one would be good or should i go smaller on the cam.


look up the the 068 cam specs. that is a good choice. I just purchased one from a pontiac rebuilder on Ebay. fpaul is the name. I got my cam,double roller timing chain, oil pump,valve springs,lifters, studs, poly locks from him. Get on ebay punch in 068 cam and look for him. wealth of info.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

That 292 Magnum cam would be real nasty in a street 400. Definitely NOT a good choice. 

A Summit 2801 would probably be a decent street/strip choice, and about the cheapest thing out there. It's sorta like a higher lift version of the Pontiac 068 cam.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/sum-2801

Next thing up from that would probably be something like a Lunati 10510312.

http://www.lunatipower.com/Product.aspx?id=1759&gid=278

Then a Summit 2802 is another step up.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...-RzGGxietZQw_KF_FlLQq1jbmLPSeP7RoCJdgQAvD_BwE

Here's a Crane & a Howards, in that same neighborhood.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...EixRF9nyONKDNg0eySh9VIuf6FmIYCaIaAusEEALw_wcB

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/hrs-410141-12

Bigger cams will give you more top end power, but a rougher idle, and less low end torque & vac.

https://www.crower.com/camshafts/pontiac-287-455-compu-pro-hydraulic-cam-284-hdp.html

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/hrs-410051-14/overview/make/pontiac


----------



## Nelson Musgrave (Aug 8, 2017)

ok thank you for the information!


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

Not offering advice, but instead, sharing an experience. I recently installed a Lunati Voodoo 262/268 in my '71 GTO with a stock 400 engine. This cam serves my purpose, but I really don't have anything to compare it to. The motor runs well and has adequate power, but I do think it is a little sluggish. Maybe not the cams fault. Good idle and response. About 17-18 inches of vacuum. This cam came highly recommended by a few who I admire and respect their advice. I have no regrets. The cam I removed was also a Lunati. High performance. Thought it was choking the engine. Best wishes with your selection.


----------

